# Favorite soft plastic rig and technique for specks and red drum?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

It's been a really long time since I've posted, but unfortunately I only get a couple of opportunities per year (usually in the fall) to do any saltwater fishing. So every year about this same time I start asking lots of questions and bugging folks on the forum for advice. 

Last year I had some limited success with the Salt Water Assassin 4" Sea Shad in the Electric Chicken color fished on a 1/4 oz jig head in the creeks/inlets around Edisto, SC. I'd like to learn more about the different types of soft plastics and techniques/rigs/presentations used for specks and red drum.

So what is your favorite/go-to/never leave home without it, all purpose soft plastic rig and how do you fish it?

Assuming both reds and trout are in the same general area do you use a different setup/technique if you are targeting one versus the other...or do you just use the same for both? 

Sickle/curly tail vs. paddle tail vs. straight/rat tail (twitch/jerk baits)?

Best all around color? Best color for dirty water? Best color for clear water?

Weightless vs. weighted (jig head)?

Does specific brand matter...for example Salt Water Assassin, D.O.A., Z-Man, TTF, Exude, and many others all make a similar version of the paddle tail? 

Thank you!


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

U might as well ask a random women her weight. Trout and drum fishing comes with time. We could all tell u how but only time.will show you. Make your own techniques and rigs and spots then share them with someone. Not every curious fisherman.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

IMHO, drop the soft plastic. Mirrolure, specifically suspending twitch heavy dine, with 6 ft fluorocarbon is red fish heaven all day long. Also works for trout, jacks, snook and mackerel. It pretty much is all I use anymore.


----------



## saltycraw (Aug 23, 2011)

1/8-1/4 oz jig head with chartreuse/white 4" grub. Never leave home without it


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

For specks 1/8oz jig with Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad in Calcascieu Brew or Cajun Croaker or Mann's Shadow Minnow or Zoom Super Fluke in Baby Bass


----------



## yanxfan (Sep 15, 2004)

Gulp shrimp on 1/8 oz jig head. Killer on reds.


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm with you, limited success with soft plastics. I heard jig-heads, 3 to 4" grubs are the way to go. Also bass-assassin shads are good if you present them right. Youtube has some good stuff on this.


----------



## originalhooker (Nov 26, 2009)

trout-smoke/glitter curlytail3-4" lightest head u can use or rig em w/ worm hook only.
drums eat anything if there there & feeding. some good smell on them can work wonders if picky..
Drum do like those brown gulp grubs.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

salt water assassin or redfish magic (cant remember) electric chicken with procure is my go to for both. super stretchy and fish cant bite the tails off like they do with gulps


----------



## KingKyle (Mar 22, 2014)

Live shrimp on a popping cork


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

KingKyle said:


> Live shrimp on a popping cork



Lol... True. But when did live shrimp become soft plastic


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

speckhunter80 said:


> For specks 1/8oz jig with Saltwater Assassin Sea Shad in Calcascieu Brew or Cajun Croaker or Mann's Shadow Minnow or Zoom Super Fluke in Baby Bass


What color Saltwater Assassin Sea Shads would you recommend for stained/muddy water, and also for fishing in low light or at night? What about around dock lights at night? And how much does weather (sunny versus cloudy) effect what color you pick (if at all) for daytime fishing? The number of colors and combinations of colors that are available is a little overwhelming...how do you know what color to use and when? Are there are few that are good for any conditions? Thank you!


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Tannic water the candy corn works well. Most of the time the water around the inlets is pretty clear so I go with shades of green primarily


----------

